# do not and i repeat for the love of god go on lookism.net



## reptiles (Jul 11, 2019)

it's more cancerous than here this sight is cancerous here with half the dudes jacking off to the perfect chad some dude's i respect like @looksmaxingdream but other's are just down right cancerous like the absolute dreg's people you don't want to associate with but lookism.net is cancer added to cancer it's like cancer added hiv half the posts are bbc shit posts fucking half the sight is filled with doxxer's trying to reveal your personal information tbh and then their is that 1 cancer @undisputed oh that cunt keep's spamming i'll rape your mom you shitskin cope high inhib bitch posts the over used laughing gif Nicholas cage and then respond's with keep crying for me bitch the slang is getting stuck in my head it's fucking with my head even more than this website if i got rated a 3 here i got rated a 1 their and their are legit fucking so many fucker's coping with the nt theory i would recommenced you stay away the amount of cancer is too much for me to handle


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 11, 2019)

OP right now


----------



## Balkancel (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Pendejo (Jul 11, 2019)

Lookism rates are accurate, they rated me 4.5


----------



## reptiles (Jul 11, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Lookism rates are accurate, they rated me 4.5






Dude really are you fucking kidding they rated literal god's chris evan's as a 7 out of 10


Balkancel said:


>





Yeah keep crying for me faggot also if you wanna get doxxed be my guess go on their


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 11, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude really are you fucking kidding they rated literal god's chris evan's as a 7 out of 10


So?








Bad eyes
Bad lips
Bad nose


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> So?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nose? And eyes? 

He is classically attractive


----------



## reptiles (Jul 11, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> So?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Alllright let's think of this logically the guy has universal attraction from women he has a high A.I and from the vedio face hacking it show's even a gay alien skull can cause attractive face's if he has a good angle and a high A.I how is he a 7 then he is at-least a 9


mido the slayer said:


> Nose? And eyes?
> 
> He is classically attractive
> View attachment 78960





The dude has consistently been on women's crushes


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 11, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Nose? And eyes?
> 
> He is classically attractive
> View attachment 78960


Round eyes

Also:






reptiles said:


> Alllright let's think of this logically the guy has universal attraction from women he has a high A.I and from the vedio face hacking it show's even a gay alien skull can cause attractive face's if he has a good angle and a high A.I how is he a 7 then he is at-least a 9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read every single word, didnt understand a single word.


----------



## fobos (Jul 11, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Lookism rates are accurate, they rated me 4.5


I guess they are not accurate then


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 11, 2019)

your posts are so cancerous to read, split them into paragraphs or something


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jul 11, 2019)

Just use some ponctuation buddy boyo


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 11, 2019)

The way you format your posts are a perfect example of why mongoloids are synonymous with people with down syndrome.


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 11, 2019)

fobos said:


> I guess they are not accurate then


Why?


----------



## reptiles (Jul 11, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> The way you format your posts are a perfect example of why mongoloids are synonymous with people with down syndrome.







Dude i'm not stooping to lookism.net standard's i don't wanna ruin this forum as well legit i can just spam insults does jack shit tbh


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 11, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude i'm not stooping to lookism.net standard's


You already have, jfl


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 11, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


>


----------



## reptiles (Jul 11, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> You already have, jfl





Fucking undisputed is fucking with me that cunt deserve's death


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Jul 11, 2019)

I used to laugh my ass off at undisputed's rants about genocide and bullying


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 11, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Fucking undisputed is fucking with me that cunt deserve's death


You're just being sensitive, it's all satire


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jul 11, 2019)

Lookism is funnier than here but if I wanted to actually discuss looksmaxxing and other important shit I go here.

If we could get rid of the postmaxxers @Ritalincel @Tony and many others we would be the perfect forum.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 11, 2019)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> I used to laugh my ass off at undisputed's rants about genocide and bullying





Yes reading that is digital self harm if you reading that you are legit cutting yourself but even worse cause cutting yourself leave's physical pain the other one kinda fuck's with you hahahhahahaha just look at some of these posts 
''LOL. no wonder hes always raging at you.
this subhuman is literally on suicide watch







@*sin* wtf did you do to this subhuman, his blood is on your hands if he offs himself LMAO.

im not taking responsbility for this subhumans death,

i already have the blood on my hands of millions of moroccaNiggers which umar slaughtered RA and khalid ibn walid commanded RA. that debt has been passed onto me from my alpha ancestors''


Ohhhhhh my god this lookism is cancer but it's funny ngl


Soulsmaxx said:


> You're just being sensitive, it's all satire





Dude this site is tame to what i've been called this is just a taster of what lookism does 
''LOL. no wonder hes always raging at you.
this subhuman is literally on suicide watch







@*sin* wtf did you do to this subhuman, his blood is on your hands if he offs himself LMAO.

im not taking responsbility for this subhumans death,

i already have the blood on my hands of millions of moroccaNiggers which umar slaughtered RA and khalid ibn walid commanded RA. that debt has been passed onto me from my alpha ancestors ''




Hahhahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahhaah jfl if you think this is me sensitive this is my calm


Lifeisgood72 said:


> Lookism is funnier than here but if I wanted to actually discuss looksmaxxing and other important shit I go here.
> 
> If we could get rid of the postmaxxers @Ritalincel @Tony and many others we would be the perfect forum.






I feel ya 
LOL. no wonder hes always raging at you.
this subhuman is literally on suicide watch







@*sin* wtf did you do to this subhuman, his blood is on your hands if he offs himself LMAO.

im not taking responsbility for this subhumans death,

i already have the blood on my hands of millions of moroccaNiggers which umar slaughtered RA and khalid ibn walid commanded RA. that debt has been passed onto me from my alpha ancestors 

















Fucking dude's on their have no chill


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Jul 11, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Yes reading that is digital self harm if you reading that you are legit cutting yourself but even worse cause cutting yourself leave's physical pain the other one kinda fuck's with you hahahhahahaha just look at some of these posts
> ''LOL. no wonder hes always raging at you.
> this subhuman is literally on suicide watch
> 
> ...


JFL AT THIS SUBHUMAN THINKING I READ EVEN A WORD. KEEP SEEKING FOR MY ATTENTION LIKE THE DOG YOU ARE. 
jokes aside I wouldn't suggest anyone to visit lookism, it's shitposter central. At least this place has more sophisticated shitposters


----------



## reptiles (Jul 11, 2019)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> JFL AT THIS SUBHUMAN THINKING I READ EVEN A WORD. KEEP SEEKING FOR MY ATTENTION LIKE THE DOG YOU ARE.
> jokes aside I wouldn't suggest anyone to visit lookism, it's shitposter central




Yup i get that part to be honest lookism is this place but 10 time's worse atleast i got rated a 3 here i got rated a 1 out of 10 subhuman fucking @crisk got rated a 2 like come on


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jul 11, 2019)

drd


----------



## reptiles (Jul 11, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> drd




Drd ?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 11, 2019)

reptiles said:


> and then respond's with keep crying for me bitch the slang is getting stuck in my head it's fucking with my head






* 
its free*


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 11, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 11, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude really are you fucking kidding they rated literal god's chris evan's as a 7 out of 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, proof that looksmax is full of retards, no wonder why even at the current state of lookism I barely come here, imagine thinking Evans is more than a 7/10, that is actually a high rating, are you really that stupid that you can't see through his STATUS?! The guy is a 6/10 PSL MAXIMUM!


----------



## fukmylyf (Jul 11, 2019)

crisick is so ugly


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jul 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Yup i get that part to be honest lookism is this place but 10 time's worse atleast i got rated a 3 here i got rated a 1 out of 10 subhuman fucking @crisk got rated a 2 like come on


Don’t cry you’re ugly


----------



## reptiles (Jul 12, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Don’t cry you’re ugly





Then that goes for half normie's cause half the normie's are more ugly than me from what i've seen half the population is my area is filled with old dude's


fukmylyf said:


> crisick is so ugly






That's why he is having sex right know while your posting on here yup make's total sense


Deliciadecu said:


> LOL, proof that looksmax is full of retards, no wonder why even at the current state of lookism I barely come here, imagine thinking Evans is more than a 7/10, that is actually a high rating, are you really that stupid that you can't see through his STATUS?! The guy is a 6/10 PSL MAXIMUM!




Yes it's his status right it's not like he's god good bone's it's not like their is a objective standard for what women find attractive no it's what loser's opinion's on look-ism moron's on here don't even know what attract's women muh eye area mu-h skull size yes those help but what actually get's the girl is a the angle of the mandible and and the length of the mandible which he has both off and he has a good sized skull


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


>


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Jul 12, 2019)

*my bullying is definitely working @reptiles look at your sensitive emotional breakdown. I know for sure you wrote that wall of autism with tears in your eyes. you ain't fooling anyone with your laughing gifs, you autistic rapebaby son of a whore*
*





I have tormented you so badly that you make an on this forum every other day with autistic usernames and the first thing you do is make threads about lookism. you always do that

just admit it, you delusional subhuman low T cuck. I will always live rent free inside your head tormenting you left and right. I bully you to suicide every single day and I rape your mother. all you do is cry for me 24/7 begging me to stop bullying you.. 






you leave this forum to let yourself recover from my abuse

then you end up coming back because of the stockholm syndrome you have for me









*
*keep spending 30 minutes on your autistic pissweak replies, you friendless irrelevant virgin. I know my victims and you can't hide that you are subconciously very submissive to me








*


----------



## reptiles (Jul 12, 2019)

mouthbreatheraf said:


> *my bullying is definitely working @reptiles look at your sensitive emotional breakdown. I know for sure you wrote that wall of autism with tears in your eyes. you ain't fooling anyone with your laughing gifs, you autistic rapebaby son of a whore*
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Dude i fucking love you that actually made laugh that was funny as fuck ngl not good as undisputed but still quality cancer


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Yes it's his status right it's not like he's god good bone's it's not like their is a objective standard for what women find attractive no it's what loser's opinion's on look-ism moron's on here don't even know what attract's women muh eye area mu-h skull size yes those help but what actually get's the girl is a the angle of the mandible and and the length of the mandible which he has both off and he has a good sized skull



Jesus christ, you're legit monkey IQ. Where did you get that from? From that looks hacking (or some shit like that) youtube channel that the guy uses some stupid triangles to show if your maxilla is recessed or not? Because I remember him making a stupid video saying just that, that what matters is the length of the mandible. Based on what?! ON NOTHING! On his own SHITTY opinion.

While you've been acting like a weak little pussy, probably throughout your entire life, people's been discussing beauty there and I'm pretty sure even with all the autism they're way more correct than you.


Wow, look how long his mandible is, SO HANDSOME!






WHAT A PSL GOD!!







KYS you stupid phaggot.


Also, keep crying for undisputed for making you his little dog on a leash


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 12, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Jesus christ, you're legit monkey IQ. Where did you get that from? From that looks hacking (or some shit like that) youtube channel that the guy uses some stupid triangles to show if your maxilla is recessed or not? Because I remember him making a stupid video saying just that, that what matters is the length of the mandible. Based on what?! ON NOTHING! On his own SHITTY opinion.
> 
> While you've been acting like a weak little pussy, probably throughout your entire life, people's been discussing beauty there and I'm pretty sure even with all the autism they're way more correct than you.
> 
> ...


----------



## reptiles (Jul 12, 2019)

Jesus christ, you're legit monkey IQ. Where did you get that from? From that looks hacking (or some shit like that) youtube channel that the guy uses some stupid triangles to show if your maxilla is recessed or not? Because I remember him making a stupid video saying just that, that what matters is the length of the mandible. Based on what?! ON NOTHING! On his own SHITTY opinion.


Low iq this coming from a dude who's opinion come's from jack shit muh personal feeling's okay and yes face hacking and it is from first principal's and i'm low iq disprove the premise men with long jawline's give of a dopermagenic reaction in women when we have 100's of studies their is even a term love at first sight or rather lust at first sight but it's his shitty opinion right.

While you've been acting like a weak little pussy, probably throughout your entire life, people's been discussing beauty there and I'm pretty sure even with all the autism they're way more correct than you.



Really bitch i post my fucking face you can't say jack fucking shit i'm low inhibition also most if not all posts agree with me minus the gay alien skull's in the look's max section that area is based the off topic section is filled with edgy faggot's like your bumb buddy undisputed.

Also, keep crying for undisputed for making you his little dog on a leash




Keep sucking his dick for me will ya


----------

